# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορές Καταστημάτων] >  >  POWERFIX  Εργαλειοθήκη μικροεξαρτημάτων

## Sakan89

Μόλις είδα   ότι έχει ξανά τις συρταριέρες  *αυτές*   , το Lidl   , την ερχόμενη Πέμπτη ,   έχω πάρει μέχρι τώρα 2  βγήκαν πολύ καλές , θα πάρω άλλες 2 να βολέψω κάποια πράγματα , για την τιμή τους στα 10 ευρώ  νομίζω  είναι φανταστικές.

----------

George37 (15-09-18), 

IRF (15-09-18), 

mikemtb (15-09-18), 

nkarama (21-09-18), 

Prithan (17-09-18), 

SeAfasia (15-09-18), 

selectronic (15-09-18)

----------


## George37

Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση! Θα τις τιμήσω, δεόντως!  :Smile:

----------

Sakan89 (15-09-18)

----------

